# Wisdom teeth removal.



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm getting them out on the 15th (YES!) 
Is there anything I should know about before and after?
The dentist gave me a sheet but I'd like more infomation.
Could you share your experience of getting them removed?


----------



## jenii (Mar 10, 2007)

I got one removed a few years back. You're gonna need painkillers afterward. And unfortunately, they'll probably make you nauseated.

I'd suggest going to the drugstore (since you'd have to fill the painkiller prescription anyway!) and buying some Sea Bands. They go around your wrists and apply pressure on a point that helps alleviate nausea.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm.. i had all 4 of mine removed at the same time.. there's not much to share re what u should do before, but for after... it will SUCK! no other way to put it.. have soups, jello, ice cream, milkshakes at home for you to eat in the week or so after they are taken out. do not try to use a straw with anything.. u will suck your stitches out (yes, that happened to me - it wsn't pretty)  if ur allergic to codeine make sure your doc gives u painkillers that don't have codeine.. i found out AFTER i started taking mine that codeine and i weren;t friends at all - made me throw up everytime i took it.. since u won't be able to brush your teeth, make a solution of 1/2 mouthwash 1/2 water to rinse with. i used scope mint diluted with water. rinse at least once a day with warm salt water.. it'll help your gums heal.. hope that helps


----------



## medusalox (Mar 10, 2007)

Use a baby spoon to eat mushy food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, it's the best way to go, for sure. I had all four of mine taken out at once, and it sucked, but luckily, your mouth heals pretty darn fast. 

Rent some good DVDs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stay away from fizzy or really hot drinks, it won't feel good. Also, once you're pretty much healed, you'll have these little pockets in your gums where your teeth once were. They'll give you a little squirty syringe thing to rinse the little holes out. Do it often. It's so traumatic, but you'll end up with food bits stuck in there, and it hurts when that happens. I didn't rinse for a day, and I was miserable. 

I pretty much lived off of KFC side dishes for 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure you have someone around to help you for the first day. I had all 4 removed at once (one was even cut out instead of pulled), and I felt wiped out the first day. I didn't use painkillers or anything afterwards. I slept a lot the first day.

It wasn't a horrible experience but it's not something I'd want done frequently.


----------



## liquidstar (Mar 11, 2007)

I had mine taken out last Spring Break. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought, it's just not something I would want to do again. I didn't use the prescription pain meds they told me to get, I just used Motrin IB. For me it wasn't painful, just really uncomfortable. I had to wear the icepack around my face for the first day, that was so uncomfortable because it would fall off if I didn't sit up straight, and I was sleepy and wanted to lay down so bad. I heard horror stories of the blood clot coming out then having dry socket, my blood clot did come out, but nothing bad happened, except I was freaking out for a while..lol

It really isn't that bad at all.


----------



## franimal (Mar 11, 2007)

I just got mine done last week. You should really just follow whatever your dentist tells you to do. I would suggest iceing your face the entire first day that way you will really cut down on the swelling the next few days. I used bags of frozen corn and peas to ice my face, it helped a lot. My experience was pretty terrible but atleast it only lasts about a week. My holes where they ripped the teeth out of got really infected and I had to get put on antibiotics. My mouth was full of the nastiest smelling and tasting pus it was freaking nasty. If you have any sort of bad taste that doesnt taste like blood and if you see any sort of white liquid coming out of the holes, tell the surgeon immediately because the pain the infection caused was worse than when the teeth first got taken out. When they put me on antibiotics I started feeling soooo much better within the first day. Also, get put to sleep! It will go by much quicker and I hear that the sounds and the feeling of them taking the teeth out is gross. Good luck!


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 11, 2007)

It wasn't bad for me, even with all four out at the same time.  I just drooled and vomited blood afterwards for a day or two (and even that wasn't so awful).  I was able to eat somewhat normally.  However, I wasn't knocked out - I had nitrous.  Everyone I know who went under anaesthesia got really nauseated, and had a hugely swollen face for a few days.  (I also have bad reactions to anaesthetics, I learned after a thyroid surgery, so if you have had prior experience with that you may want to ask for nitrous instead.)  I'm sure your dentist has already told you that you will definitely need someone to drive you home and take care of you afterwards.


----------



## msmack (Mar 11, 2007)

i had all four of mine taken out when i realized my dental care was running out(its like $1000 if you arent covered). i just told them to take them out and then they realized that 3 were impacted and i didnt even know. only one was poking out a bit the rest were under my gums still. they didnt put me to sleep they just froze it really good. they just cut into your gums and you can feel chunks of tooth being taken out, a wierd pressure, if you will. very strange. i liked every minute of it. i couldnt feel any pain, and my teeth were being ripped out! so wierd. the healing was a bit not fun as i cant take codene tylenol but i survived. who doesnt like pudding, jello, applesauce and other assorted things... i found that eating mushy food got old fast. i just wanted a honkin' sandwich! lol good luck!


----------



## Tyester (Mar 11, 2007)

I had all 4 of mine done at the same time. One was even infected. I was allergic to the penasillin? in one of the antibiotics but that was cured quickly.

Tips I can offer:

BEFORE SURGERY, make sure you put on LIP BALM, not lipstick, before going under. Because your mouth will be stretched open for awhile, and the ends of your lips will feel chapped and cracked. I didn't do it, and those were sore.

I didn't really feel pain, nor used the painkillers. Just drank alot of liquids post-surgery, and didn't talk or really open my mouth more than to spit and take pills. But each day it got better.

Keep the mouthwash flowin. When you're ABLE to open your mouth a little wider, use that syringe to clean out your sockets, because food collecting in there can cause infections(or make it worse), plus it can hurt to get stuff in there.

I stayed away from crunchy food for almost 5 days, and when I experemented on that last day with a tortilla chip, it hurt when I bit down with it in the back of my mouth. I was mostly just cautious about jumping back into solid food, and eating softer stuff at first helps get your confidence back.

And yes, you will probably swallow/chew/spit out your stitches. It's normal and they don't taste wierd. But if it feels like you got a hair or something in your mouth/throat, that's what it is. Just let it pass.

And good luck, be sure to get alot of rest, and try not to make the mistake of getting FUNNY movies to watch. That can hurt worse than eating solid food right away!


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 12, 2007)

My experience actually wasn't too bad, considering I am a total pain wuss and I can think of few experiences more unpleasant than anything involving dentists/oral surgeons.  

Your doctor's advice is very important, of course, but for me, these were the highlights:

I wish someone had told me this when I got mine taken out, but when you come out after the surgery, the stuff they use to knock you out may make you extremely emotional initially.  I cried like a baby for no reason, and a lot of other people I know did too.  Don't worry about it; it just happens!

You should make sure that you have someone to look after you for at least the first two days.  The first day is more of a necessity, and the second is really for comfort.  You won't be an invalid the second day, but it really helps to have someone else do the dirty work for you!  

After taking off the first round of gauze on the wounds, if the bleeding hasn't slowed down significantly, tea bags soaked in room temperaturish water to bite down on are great.  You may not be able to bring yourself to drink tea for a while after this experience, but the  tea really helps and is very soothing.

Be very careful with anything you eat or drink.  Rinse your mouth out well regularly, but do it by rolling your head around and NOT swishing like you normally do with mouthwash.  Too much pressure on the wounds will break the clots that are forming.

You will probably be very hungry once you recover from the initial drugs they give you, actually, since you have to fast before the surgery.  You'll want soft foods (mashed potatoes, tomato soup, apple sauce, etc.), but nothing too warm for the first couple of days, as that will also break the clots.  Don't drink anything out of a straw for the first couple days.

If you're a regular coffee drinker, be sure to have some caffeinated soda around for the first couple days when you can't drink anything warm.  I found that I underestimated how addicted I was to coffee on the second day when I had a pounding withdrawl headache.  You don't want to add to your discomfort, so if this is a problem for you, definitely drink something cool with caffeine.

Keep some ice packs covered in a towel over your mouth to reduce the swelling.  This helps not only with the swelling, but also with any bruising you might get on your face.

I had Vicodin, and it didn't make me sick, but sometimes pain killers do make people nausated, so keep a trash can or a bucket handy in case you toss your proverbial cookies.  Incidentally, if you are on birth control and you start getting sick from the pain killers, you may have to take your BCP pills in the "alternate method" (I think you can figure that out without me going into detail) so that you don't get thrown off by not digesting the pill.

Above all, just try to relax and take it easy.  Your body will be able to help you heal much better if you are relaxed and someone else is taking care of your worries for you.  Good luck!  It isn't really as bad as it seems!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 12, 2007)

Avoid any medication containing aspirin or eating Chinese food for 48 hours prior to the procedure.  Some mushrooms used in Chinese cooking contain substances which interfere with blood clotting as does aspirin.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 12, 2007)

I wanted all four pulled out a once, because I know myself, if I'm in too much pain, I won't come back; the dentist said he couldn't.  People were scaring me including my boss about how bad it is, so I made no plans for that weekend, except to stay home and rest.  I was put to sleep for the procedure; I have a rule if it can cause a lot of pain, put me to sleep.  Guess what? It was no big deal.  When I got back home on Friday, I went to bed because I was told that I could not eat (for at least 12 hours) nor smoke (for about 2 days).  I awoke in the middle of the night, had soup and went back to sleep.  I didn’t need the pain reliever, I felt uncomfortable but no real pain, just hunger.  On Saturday, I felt fine, so I agreed to baby-sit my niece (toddler).

I have to admit that a few days later I was thinking about all the things people told me (especially the men) and I said “what a bunch of wimps”.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 12, 2007)

My only real advice: Do what your dentist tells you to do. I had to have four impacted teeth removed that were infected, and let me tell you, the pain would have been waaaaay worse had I not listened to the doc about avoiding certain foods and drinks. 

And get used to the sight of blood. After your teeth get pulled, they pack the sides of your face with gauze to soak up the blood and you have to change them every now and then. It looks pretty nasty, and hurts the day of the surgery, but it's better than drinking blood, haha.

You'll be fine though. It's relatively painless if you don't have an infection. My experience was very very bad, so I can't really offer you anything. OH, get pudding! Trust me, pudding > applesauce, and if you're going to have to be sucking down smooshy things, they might as well be tasty!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_
I stayed away from crunchy food for almost 5 days, and when I experemented on that last day with a tortilla chip, it hurt when I bit down with it in the back of my mouth. I was mostly just cautious about jumping back into solid food, and eating softer stuff at first helps get your confidence back.
_

 
OMG DO NOT EAT CHIPS. Even a month after it hurt me.


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 12, 2007)

My friend got hers pulled 2 years ago and she said the meds they gave her to put her to sleep or whatever made her WAAAAAAAY loopy. I guess the nurse put these shoe cover thingies over her shoes and at the end of the surgery the nurse started to take them off and my friend was like, "BACK THE F*CK UP! LEAVE 'EM ON! WHERE'S MY MOMMY?" and then started crying like a total baby. Hahaha..sorry..just thought I'd share.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_ "BACK THE F*CK UP! LEAVE 'EM ON! WHERE'S MY MOMMY?" and then started crying like a total baby. Hahaha..sorry..just thought I'd share. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hysterical!


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Hysterical!



_

 
I loved hearing her story about her wisdom teeth removal. She also told her mom that she wasn't going to take the Vicodin they gave her so she could be a "drug dealer" and sell it to people


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you for all the help and tips!
I will report back soon on how it went!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 14, 2007)

*make sure the dentist knows about any allergies you have.* my mom is allergic to a certain painkiller (not sure which one) & it turns out i'm allergic to it too (i wasn't aware of this before my surgery). they prescribed me with Toradol explaining that the majority of people had side effects with taking T3. turns out i'm HEAVILY allergic to whatever's in Toradol & i had this huge reaction in my legs which made it extremely painful to stand or walk. i was bedridden & away from work for about a month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




try to sleep as much as you can after the surgery & keep cold packs on your face 24/7. i agree with everything medusalox said. use a baby spoon & rinse with the syringe after everything you eat!! (little chunks of food in the sockets = owie.) also, do NOT pull out your stitches. if they're the dissolving kind, it's best to just leave them alone.. i had one that started to fall out & it was poking me in the cheek & bugging the hell out of me, so i figured it wouldn't be a big deal if i pulled it out the rest of the way.. OH MY GOD. horrible idea. it hurt soo bad. good luck!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, im really freaked out now. Only one of my Wisdom teeth has broken through the gum atm, the rest are still impacted. But my dentist said the other day when I was there that there wont be enough room for all of them once they do come through and i'll have to get them removed soon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And after reading all these posts, Im scared!! hah ill definately have to be put to sleep, the last time I got just normal teeth pulled I could hear them yanking them out, That was really not cool to hear, lol!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I didn't get them taken out today beacuse Oral surgeon didn't call my doctor about my Asthma. I was all hooked up and ready to go and then he told me that we couldn't do it today. I'm realllly mad, gah! I missed school and my mom spent $50 on a boat ticket! I felt like it was my fault so I started to cry in the car. 
But She cheered me up by taking me shopping and going to the 99 for lunch.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm really sorry things went badly for you today.  It wasn't your fault at all - the oral surgeon should accept all the blame.  Sounds like your mum is a real sweetie.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Ok, im really freaked out now. Only one of my Wisdom teeth has broken through the gum atm, the rest are still impacted. But my dentist said the other day when I was there that there wont be enough room for all of them once they do come through and i'll have to get them removed soon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And after reading all these posts, Im scared!! hah ill definately have to be put to sleep, the last time I got just normal teeth pulled I could hear them yanking them out, That was really not cool to hear, lol!_

 
Don't be scared. There's nothing really to be scared off, just a few days of liquids and not alot of talking. I think a majority of the extractions are done while the patient is under. I haven't heard of anyone left awake while it goes on.

And get them out as soon as you can. Mine were left in for years, and they caused me to need braces for a good 6/7 years of my life, when all this time my impacted wisdom teeth were causing my other teeth to "bunch up". 

Also noting that one of yours has broken through, same thing happened with one of mine, and it got infected. And having infected tooth(teeth) is worse than getting them pulled.


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_I think a majority of the extractions are done while the patient is under. I haven't heard of anyone left awake while it goes on_

 
I had a badly impacted wisdom tooth extracted under a local anaesthetic.  Even though quite a bit of bone removal was required to remove the tooth I chose the local anaesthetic.  I could have had a general anaesthetic but didn't really see the point.  The tooth was pressing hard against the root of the tooth in front and would eventually have damaged it severely.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 22, 2007)

I got them removed today.
It went very smooth with no problems.
I feel dizzy still but they did give me medication.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 23, 2007)

I had all four teeth taken out this year. The actual surgery wasn't bad, but *please please make sure you continue to regularly use mouth wash/salty water*..... I got really lazy with this and ended up with an infection, which actually hurt more and caused me more problems than getting my teeth out! Even if you think you don't need to do it, make sure you do until your dentist tells you otherwise, don't make the same mistake as me!

Also, avoid eating rice at all costs until the holes have closed sufficiently!

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 23, 2007)

sleeping alot afterward helps.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_I had all four teeth taken out this year. The actual surgery wasn't bad, but *please please make sure you continue to regularly use mouth wash/salty water*..... I got really lazy with this and ended up with an infection, which actually hurt more and caused me more problems than getting my teeth out! Even if you think you don't need to do it, make sure you do until your dentist tells you otherwise, don't make the same mistake as me!

Also, avoid eating rice at all costs until the holes have closed sufficiently!

Hope you're feeling better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!
I've been having broth,mashed taters,sorbet/ice cream,ginger ale (warm), and tea (warm). I've also had mashed taters with salmon in them.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 27, 2008)

do you have to pee every 20 or 30 minutes for a couple of hours after you wake up from general anesthesia? Because when I was 10, I had a dental surgery and that's what I remember happening. I'm going to get my wisdom teeth removed this summer and I don't know how I'm going to deal with that when I'm all effed up from painkillers and I'm riding in the car for an hour to go back home. (The closest place that does the operation is an hour away)

How common is the side effect of nausea and vomiting, and how can you lower the chances of it happening? I'm terrified of vomiting and I'm almost crying thinking about it even though the process is 6 months away and that might not even happen.


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I had to pee like normal, but than again I didn't go under anasthesia.

But everyone does vary in their recovery and side effects. Alot of people told me that they were fine... and other's were f-ed up. 

ME.. however, it was TERRIBLE!!!!!!!! They kept me awake while they pulled out all four of my wisdom teeth.. I felt like my jaw was about to break. I'm very pain tolerant.. but I sure did shed some tears!!! MANY tears. Right afterwards.. I was pretty okay.. I just felt really fonky looking.. with a swollen face. But than I started the medicine/pain killers.. and I threw up alot... and couldn't eat. And one set of stitches.. didn't heal very good. So like one side of my jaw was bruised purple/blue. But FINALLY after a couple of grueling weeks.. I was great!!!

But I do recommend getting them pulled out ASAP... or THEY WILL shift your teeth! Good luck sweety! Hope I didn't scare you!


----------



## baby_love (Jan 27, 2008)

ugh I just got mine out on friday.  I feel like absolute garbage.  my face is so puffy.


----------



## bsquared (Jan 27, 2008)

my wisdom teeth have been playing peek-a-boo over the past few years (they start to break through then sink down again, only staying around long enough to annoy me, lol) and, today, as i rinsed my mouth with warm saltwater because my gums were swelling I realised that I'm going to have to get them taken out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate going to the dentist! So, I'm putting it off until sometime this summer. 

Alot of you have mentioned having all 4 taken out but only one of mine is causing an issue (that i can see). Do you recommend getting all 4 taken out even if they're not bothering you?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 27, 2008)

I would just do what the dentist recommends in your particular situation.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_How common is the side effect of nausea and vomiting, and how can you lower the chances of it happening? I'm terrified of vomiting and I'm almost crying thinking about it even though the process is 6 months away and that might not even happen._

 
The absolute most important thing is to find a dentist you trust. I was the same way as you, I had a HUGE fear of throwing up (under any circurmstances, not just the dentist) and I was in constant pain from my teeth and too scared to go to the dentist. There were times I'd be in the chair and get up and leave. 

Two things that helped me ... I found a dentist I really liked and I explained to him my fears and he would let me just sit if I needed to.  And music ... I listen to my Ipod so I can't hear and the music distracts me from what's going on. 

I've had 3 of my 4 wisdom teeth out, and never even got slightly nauseous from it ... So please don't panic about it! You'll be ok!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

I had all 4 out at age 30. Three of them had roots wrapped around to my jaw so they came out in bits. I had two black eyes and chipmunk cheeks. I stayed awake for it. I never took any painkillers after the event, not even tylenol ( I am as tough as they come. I had to go to a lecture the next day and someone asked me "Does your husband beat you" I said "No, my periodontist does!"
Put frozen peas and frozen packs to your face. Helps the swelling go down.


----------



## soulstar (Jan 28, 2008)

I also  had all 4 out.. I think I was 16.  Unlike all other people, I was completely awake during my operation.  I was under HEAVY sedation... so heavy that my dentist had to keep waking me up! Haha.  Anyways, the sedation makes you feel good and the anesthetic needle  is the only thing that hurt me.  The operation was a little uncomfortable because of the tugging on my mouth (didn't hurt though) and the LOUD noises!

They gave me really strong meds and other antibiotics.. one was vicodin and the other was STRONGER than that which I had to get licensed to take hahaha! The latter made me throw up so I stopped taking it.

I didn't bleed much but one side of my cheek BLEW UP!  I looked like kanye west haha.  My jaw sorta locked afterwards from not being able to eat.  I ate all liquids and some jello!  You'll lose like 10 pounds! ha


----------



## Divinity (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh God...I was a sophomore in high school and had all four removed and two were impacted.  I had NO anesthesia - only tons of Novocaine and Vicodin.  I can't sit still for more than an hour watching TV, even then I have to get up during commercials.  After a whole day watching soap operas with peas on my face, I had enough.  I got up and decided I was making dinner for myself.  Long story short, I passed out in front of the stove taking the pot of boiling water with me (I was making Ramen noodles) giving myself a second degree burn on my left arm.  I was in bandages for three weeks after that and could only shower with one arm/hand.  All this and I was only on 1/2 a Vicodin pill.  Note to self, do not cook dinner on pain killers.


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2008)

I had one removed and it wasn't so bad actually. It felt a bit sore the day after and it hurt to open my mouth very wide. I ate Kraft dinner for a few days and lukewarm soups with mushy bread soaked in. The dentist told me to just rinse a few times a day with salt water to clean the wound. It actually wasn't that bad...I don't think I ever took a painkiller for it.


----------



## MissLorsie (Jan 29, 2008)

I had all 4 taken out 2.5 years ago under general anaesthetic. I remember being really narky when i woke up about the jelly cos i hate jelly LOL

I was okay until the pain killers wore out that they must have given me whilst i was under. I couldnt swallow so i survived off children paracetamol (liquid) and that was plenty.

I had a hair net on my head for atleast 1.5 days with an icepack around my chin and i did not swell or bruise at all. My surgeon came highly recommended too but i think that helped majorly.

I survived off mash potato, soup, mushy weet bix (australian cereal). I had them out on a tuesday and was eating properly maybe 1.5 weeks after the surgery with lots of care.

Has anyone noticed a change in their face shape? My face, particularly my jaw is alot narrower than is was pre wisdom teeth extraction. ANDDDD i eat alot slower now after the surgery (I have no idea why i just associate my slow eating with after my wisdom teeth extraction, but thats when i started eating slow)


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 25, 2011)

I have to go soon, probably next month. I am TERRIFIED.Help


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

I need to get mine out. Hearing different experiences helps a lot though!


----------

